# Electric Blue Jack Dempsey tank mates



## mclaren880 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So my 75g tank is approaching the time for when i can begin to add fish, and i'm trying to figure out a good set of fish to have. I'm a littler overwhelmed by the sheer quantity of cichlid breeds, as well as how careful you have to be with setting up compatible tank mates.

The fish i want the most is an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey. I'd like him (or her) to be the centerpiece. Other than that, i'm up in the air. My girlfriend and I are into the colorful fish more than anything. Less aggressive is better as far as we're concerned. I like the look of the Electric Yellow Labs (blue ones are cool, as well) and Clown Loaches i think are kinda cool, and i've always had a love for Oscars. But i'm afraid if i put an EBJD and Oscar in the same tank, that pretty much limits what else we can get in there. A Pleco would be alright, but i don't love the look of them when they get huge, so does anyone know of any similar fish that stay a little smaller?

If we did put an Oscar in there as well, how many other fish, if any, do you think i could safely put in it? And how often would i need to do water changes? I'd PREFER to only have to do them ever 2 weeks.

If we don't put an Oscar in, what other suggestions would you guys have? and how many other fish do you think we could get in there with it? I like the active community look...


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The dempsey is an extremely aggressive fish that is likely to batter all its tankmates. There are meaner fish that could take it on, but it is likely to take on anything less aggressive. The electric blue's origin is still debated, but I haven't heard of it being less rowdy than the natural dempsey. 
In a 75, you might get away with a pair of dempseys if they are feeling friendly and loving, but you cannot put any fish with a dempsey unless you have a second tank ready and waiting in case the JD beats on its tankmate. If they decide they don't like another fish, they will attack it relentlessly, killing it over a couple of days.
They get to know their owner, and have a certain charm, but only if they are the only fish in the tank. If you get the rare mild-mannered one, you could try a tankmate, but only if plan B is in place.


----------



## mclaren880 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've read that they're actually much more mild mannered than the "regular" Dempseys. I wouldn't try and put anything in with a regular one, i've heard they're pretty aggressive. Their mild temperament is a big factor in why i want one...


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The Blue Jack Dempsey I had got along fine with several different fishes, including Corys, Plecos and even guppies. I have found the Blue to be much more laid back than the standard Jack Dempsey. Don't put other agessive Cichlids with the Blues as the Blue will not get the food it needs.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

People have been able to keep oscars and JD's before, but I do not recommend it. Both fish are very aggressive cichlids and more than capable of killing each other. I keep Oscar Cichlids and love them but for your 75 I would really only recommend 1, 2 if you have some serious filtration and are committed to doing 30-50 percent water changes weekly.


----------



## mclaren880 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sadly that's what i was thinking. I'm not up to water changes of that volume/frequency.

I am running an Emperor 400 one top of an Emperor 350, so we're looking at 10x filtration.

Let's say i don't do the Oscar, what would people recommend for the EBJD? Is pretty much any less aggressive cichlid safe?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Well the general rule is not to mix africans with american/south american. I suggest researching the JD and seeing what type of fish it shares water with in the wild and what fish from simular waters are.


----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)

my Dempsy is tanked with a tiger oscar and they do great together. been in the same tank about a year and a half now. i do have to do weekly w/c's but that really only takes about 15 minutes so it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## mclaren880 (Mar 28, 2012)

bugsinmytank said:


> my Dempsy is tanked with a tiger oscar and they do great together. been in the same tank about a year and a half now. i do have to do weekly w/c's but that really only takes about 15 minutes so it's not a big deal for me.


Is that all you have in the tank?


----------



## j0fish (Jan 25, 2012)

Like anything, it's probably a gamble. This 75g I just picked up...the guy had a 8.5" JD with Black Neons, a couple of plecos, a freakin Betta, a couple goldfish (nothing like living peacefully with your food), a couple of Koi (hello overstock.com).

You could try it and it would work...or you could try it and have to either make accommodations or figure something else out.

Just go into it thinking "ok, this may not work, then what?"


----------

